# Upgrade to ViP211 questions...



## hookedoncv (Jan 28, 2009)

I currently have two DP508 receivers that are getting quite old. I have updated my TV's to plasma and LCD that both support HD via component or HDMI connections. I have a Dish 500 system with only two RG6 cables running into the house from the dish and a SW21 switch.

From looking into what it would take to get HD programming (from numerous conversations with various levels of "good" tech support from Dish Network) I found that I would need an updated dish and two additional RG6 cables running into the house. I'm not interested in doing that just to get the HD content from Dish, however I would like to get the HD content from over-the-air digital local channels (like I have now), but have a few questions for anyone that can answer.

In looking at the ViP211 it supports local OTA digital signals passed through the receiver to the TV. This is using the COAX connector only correct? Can you can bring in the antenna coax cable coming off the diplexer into the ViP211 then have it bring the HD signal out the HDMI or component video output to bring those OTA channels up to the TV? The receiver doesn't have an ATSC tuner in it (or does it?) so I suppose not. Is there any benefit in running the antenna COAX to the ViP211 rather than just running it to the TV directly?

Is the SD programming from a standard programming up-converted to 720p or 1080i then out the component and HDMI outputs from the receiver? If not, does it look any better than going through a composite or s-video signal to the TV?

I've read about getting an external hard drive, plugging it into the receiver then paying a one-time fee for DVR functionality. That is the reason I am looking at the ViP211 - I don't like paying monthly fees. The 508 I have now has no monthly DVR fees ever.

On that subject...If I purchase a ViP211 from a retailer or eBay, am I still going to be required to pay a lease fee for an HD receiver ($7/mo???) to dish? Any other fees? I assume that I need one plugged into a phone line to save another $5/mo fee or has that changed lately? I have been a subscriber for almost 15 years now. I wish they would throw in some new equipment for their loyal customers. It costs them a lot less to keep customers than it does to get new ones.

Thanks in advance for any answers or suggestions that anyone can offer.

Todd


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hookedoncv said:


> I'm not interested in doing that just to get the HD content from Dish, however I would like to get the HD content from over-the-air digital local channels (like I have now), but have a few questions for anyone that can answer.


Similarly, DISH isn't all that excited about leasing you an HD receiver without HD programming. There is a $6/month "service access fee" for leasing an HD receiver without HD programming and its $10 if you lease and HD receiver with HD programming. In some circles this is known as "stepping over dollars to pick up dimes".


> The receiver doesn't have an ATSC tuner in it (or does it?) so I suppose not. Is there any benefit in running the antenna COAX to the ViP211 rather than just running it to the TV directly?


The receiver does have an ATSC tuner, but it is of little use if your TV already has one. If you added DVR service to the ViP211 or made the smart move and went with a ViP DVR, you could actually record the HD content.


> Is the SD programming from a standard programming up-converted to 720p or 1080i then out the component and HDMI outputs from the receiver? If not, does it look any better than going through a composite or s-video signal to the TV?


It comes out however you set it up (from 480i to 1080i). It looks better than a 508, but not much.


> On that subject...If I purchase a ViP211 from a retailer or eBay, am I still going to be required to pay a lease fee for an HD receiver ($7/mo???) to dish?


The price is the same either way. Only the name of the fee changes. Be aware that many, if not all, of the eBay receivers are lease models.


> Any other fees?


No monthly fees outside of the lease fee and the service access fee should you chose to avoid paying another $4 for HD programming.


> I assume that I need one plugged into a phone line to save another $5/mo fee or has that changed lately?


The additional tuner fee has never applied to single tuner receivers.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

With two 211's or 211k's you only need one cable to each receiver for the sat signal. I suppose you can diplex the OTA signal on those cables but my preference is to run a separate cable for the OTA, less signal loss and you will want to split the OTA 4 ways as it is a better setup if you run the OTA signal to both the 211's and the TV's themselves. Depending on your OTA signal strength you may need a 
small amp when splitting the OTA signal that many times.

Yes the 211's/211k's have an ATSC tuner built in. You definately want to run the OTA signal to the 211's that so you get the program guide for the OTA stations. This allows you to record a sat signal and an OTA signal and at the same time watch a recording, or watch a different OTA station by switching to the ant input on the TV. Or watch an OTA station and record a sat signal at the same time, or vice versa. 

SD programming from both sat signals and OTA signals are upconverted to HDMI. 

You will like an external hard drive, works very well as a DVR and no extra charge beyond the initial one time fee. This also gives you a nine day rather than a 2 day program guide. Your first sat receiver has no monthly fee, unless it's a DVR which the 211's are not. A second 211 will cost $7 a month whether you own or lease. 

They want you to plug the receivers into a phone line but you don't have to and it won't save you anything.

If you don't subscribe to HD they might leave the 500 there but if you do ($10) a month they will put up a 1000.2 at no cost and you will have any HD channels in your package. This will of course cost you an extra $10 a month but my guess is once you get used to HD you will think it worth it. 

I think you will really like the 211's with a hard drive for DVR use. 
They work very well, I sure like mine anyway.

Chan


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

harsh said:


> Similarly, DISH isn't all that excited about leasing you an HD receiver without HD programming. There is a $6/month "service access fee" for leasing an HD receiver without HD programming and its $10 if you lease and HD receiver with HD programming.


There is no longer any additional fee for having HD receivers without HD programming. Hasn't been for quite some time.


----------



## hookedoncv (Jan 28, 2009)

puckwithahalo said:


> There is no longer any additional fee for having HD receivers without HD programming. Hasn't been for quite some time.


I'm paying $5/month (or is it $7/mo) for the second DP508 which is fine. If I switch both 508's to the ViP211's with external hard drives and pay the $40 one time DVR fee each, then I end up paying $5/month for the second receiver on my account just like I have today? No other additional fees? If so, that sounds great!

I'm just looking at my 508's and thinking about how old they are. It's probably time to replace them soon and the ViP211 seems like a good choice...not the very latest technology, but then again it's much less expensive too.

Do I end up paying a lease fee for receivers purchased from retailers (or eBay) even though I own them? Is this fee in addition to the extra receiver fee? I'm just trying to keep my monthly costs to a minimum.

Most of my viewing content is moving to online/on-demand using my computer (Play-On software) and media extenders. Not HD, but I watch what I want when I want and my costs are fixed (no monthly fees at all). The other family members do have their favorite shows on Dish so we keep it around to make everyone happy. 

Todd


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

hookedoncv said:


> I'm paying $5/month (or is it $7/mo) for the second DP508 which is fine. If I switch both 508's to the ViP211's with external hard drives and pay the $40 one time DVR fee each, then I end up paying $5/month for the second receiver on my account just like I have today? No other additional fees? If so, that sounds great!
> 
> I'm just looking at my 508's and thinking about how old they are. It's probably time to replace them soon and the ViP211 seems like a good choice...not the very latest technology, but then again it's much less expensive too.
> 
> ...


$7.00 for the second receiver now, not $5.00, but yes, if you replace your 508's with 211's (or 211k's or 411's), your bill will not change. Add the EHD capability for $40 (that's only once, not per receiver) and you basically have HD versions of the 508's.


----------



## hookedoncv (Jan 28, 2009)

I can handle an extra $2/month for HD versions of the 508.

Any suggestions as to where buy the 211's from? Any sponsors/vendors on this site that have fair pricing and good reputations?

Thanks again for all of the input!

Todd


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Todd, you should look at your Dish'n It Up lease upgrade offers. A 211 may be little or no up-front cost and will include installation of the dish. The monthy fee is the same whether you own or lease.


GravelChan said:


> You definately want to run the OTA signal to the 211's that so you get the program guide for the OTA stations.


Dish receivers do not use the broadcast program guide beyond identifying the channel. The guide data is that used for the SD locals package, plus many markets has some additional (sub-)channels for which Dish has added guide data.


----------

